# Reclaimed Glory



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

*Salvaged Mystery Wood*

Hi Wood lovers - I came upon some "trash" wood with some casters attached (not sure what it once was) discarded in a dumpster behind a renovator's shop destined for the landfill, but fate would have other plans for it. The wood seemed in great shape with some good character beneath, so I rescued it, bundled it up, and rode it home on my bicycle (yes, thats right).










When I got it home and sanded it down, I was AMAZED at the figure of these boards. Problem is I couldn't figure out what species it is (see what I did there), and it soon drove me mad (not stark raving, but close).










I hand sanded down a portion of the most striking board to 400 grit and rubbed it lightly with Watco rejuvinating oil to show the gorgeous grain pattern. Wow!










(**Pic above has been changed after I remembered I used an instagram filter on the previous one, which really doesnt help the identification process, sorry guys. This is the original image)

I became so caught up in identifying this wood, as some of you may have seen my forum topic on this, that I neglected the wood itself, leaving it in its gnarly found condition for weeks.

Everyone was really helpful on the forums: suggestions ranged from Black Locust/Honey Locust to Osage Orange or a tropical variety, Lauan (Meranti/Phillipine Mahogany). I'm not certain what it is and due to my discovery of this band of deep orange in another of the boards from the same lot, im now more confused. Recent comments suggest meranti/lauan, and rule out osage orange.










I cleaned up another couple of boards to see that we may be dealing with 2 species of wood here anyway.










I have it in my mind to turn this into a tabletop. I'm really excited to get a replacement hook & loop pad for the Makita 5" orbital sander (it fell apart on me one early summer afternoon, it was quite old), and the Black & Decker sandstorm locked up (don't buy this POS), so I did it all by hand.

Hand sanding, if you're not used to it, is a great workout. Make sure your doors and windows are open, for dust sure, but more because you WILL be sweating. But I did notice a distinct lack of gouges in the wood from using the power tools to sand, and I was pleased with the results. Very pleased.










Check out the wavy grain pattern - I was so stoked to uncover this:










Stay tuned for further progress, and PLEASE, if you have a definitive answer as to what species I may be dealing with, let me know.

-Joseph, Lake Forest, CA


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

palaswood said:


> *Salvaged Mystery Wood*
> 
> Hi Wood lovers - I came upon some "trash" wood with some casters attached (not sure what it once was) discarded in a dumpster behind a renovator's shop destined for the landfill, but fate would have other plans for it. The wood seemed in great shape with some good character beneath, so I rescued it, bundled it up, and rode it home on my bicycle (yes, thats right).
> 
> ...


free casters and nice wood. It's a good day.

Edit: and I have no idea on species.


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

palaswood said:


> *Salvaged Mystery Wood*
> 
> Hi Wood lovers - I came upon some "trash" wood with some casters attached (not sure what it once was) discarded in a dumpster behind a renovator's shop destined for the landfill, but fate would have other plans for it. The wood seemed in great shape with some good character beneath, so I rescued it, bundled it up, and rode it home on my bicycle (yes, thats right).
> 
> ...


Are they still casters if they don't swivel? makes me think its from a bedframe… A good day indeed!


----------



## Phil53 (Jun 25, 2008)

palaswood said:


> *Salvaged Mystery Wood*
> 
> Hi Wood lovers - I came upon some "trash" wood with some casters attached (not sure what it once was) discarded in a dumpster behind a renovator's shop destined for the landfill, but fate would have other plans for it. The wood seemed in great shape with some good character beneath, so I rescued it, bundled it up, and rode it home on my bicycle (yes, thats right).
> 
> ...


From looking at the poures in the grain it looks like Oak.
Good score.
I have a trike with a basket on the back with two dog power when they pull (which is all the time).


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

palaswood said:


> *Salvaged Mystery Wood*
> 
> Hi Wood lovers - I came upon some "trash" wood with some casters attached (not sure what it once was) discarded in a dumpster behind a renovator's shop destined for the landfill, but fate would have other plans for it. The wood seemed in great shape with some good character beneath, so I rescued it, bundled it up, and rode it home on my bicycle (yes, thats right).
> 
> ...


Not sure what wood it is but I vote against Osage Orange (hedge) as it doesn't have pores like your wood has. It is VERY heavy and tight grained.


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

palaswood said:


> *Salvaged Mystery Wood*
> 
> Hi Wood lovers - I came upon some "trash" wood with some casters attached (not sure what it once was) discarded in a dumpster behind a renovator's shop destined for the landfill, but fate would have other plans for it. The wood seemed in great shape with some good character beneath, so I rescued it, bundled it up, and rode it home on my bicycle (yes, thats right).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help gfadvm.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

palaswood said:


> *Salvaged Mystery Wood*
> 
> Hi Wood lovers - I came upon some "trash" wood with some casters attached (not sure what it once was) discarded in a dumpster behind a renovator's shop destined for the landfill, but fate would have other plans for it. The wood seemed in great shape with some good character beneath, so I rescued it, bundled it up, and rode it home on my bicycle (yes, thats right).
> 
> ...


Hmmm…. looks a lot like the rubber wood you see in lots of imported stuff. (wood from rubber trees). I agree with gfadvm, I think it's *not* Osage.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

palaswood said:


> *Salvaged Mystery Wood*
> 
> Hi Wood lovers - I came upon some "trash" wood with some casters attached (not sure what it once was) discarded in a dumpster behind a renovator's shop destined for the landfill, but fate would have other plans for it. The wood seemed in great shape with some good character beneath, so I rescued it, bundled it up, and rode it home on my bicycle (yes, thats right).
> 
> ...


Looks a ton like meranti/luan. It would be fairly lightweight if it is.

It's definitely not Osage Orange.


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

palaswood said:


> *Salvaged Mystery Wood*
> 
> Hi Wood lovers - I came upon some "trash" wood with some casters attached (not sure what it once was) discarded in a dumpster behind a renovator's shop destined for the landfill, but fate would have other plans for it. The wood seemed in great shape with some good character beneath, so I rescued it, bundled it up, and rode it home on my bicycle (yes, thats right).
> 
> ...


Found wood It's the best!!


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

palaswood said:


> *Salvaged Mystery Wood*
> 
> Hi Wood lovers - I came upon some "trash" wood with some casters attached (not sure what it once was) discarded in a dumpster behind a renovator's shop destined for the landfill, but fate would have other plans for it. The wood seemed in great shape with some good character beneath, so I rescued it, bundled it up, and rode it home on my bicycle (yes, thats right).
> 
> ...


I agree terry. Check out my blog posts for testament to that VERY FACT!


----------



## dlmckirdy (Oct 27, 2009)

palaswood said:


> *Salvaged Mystery Wood*
> 
> Hi Wood lovers - I came upon some "trash" wood with some casters attached (not sure what it once was) discarded in a dumpster behind a renovator's shop destined for the landfill, but fate would have other plans for it. The wood seemed in great shape with some good character beneath, so I rescued it, bundled it up, and rode it home on my bicycle (yes, thats right).
> 
> ...


I agree with Rubber Wood. Looks just like my kitchen table (made in Vietnam).


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

*Reclaimed Construction Lumber Bench*

So I'm working on another project: I have some various pieces of what I believe is Douglas Fir, some 4×4x4 posts, shorter 4×4 pieces and a nice Pine slab (I think, could be Fir as well) from a construction project nearby that was advertised as "free firewood" after they were done pouring the concrete, & why you would wanna burn such great wood, I'll never know.

I set the slab up on some 12 inch 4×4s to get a feel for how it might look.










I've hand-sanded the posts to 400 grit (started with 80 > 120/150 > 220 > 320 > 400) and applied a couple coats of tung oil (steel wool in between applications). I plan on putting on at least 4 more coats, but we'll see how it comes out.

These posts have great character and seem quite old. One even has some great burn marks as if it was in a fire previously.










The color and figure of what will be the bench seat really pleases me. This is without the flash, for a more true representation of the color. (although its blurry)










I'd like to use this bench in the backyard patio, so I may need to look into waterproofing it. *Will Tung Oil do that for me?* Please someone comment on that, if you know how many coats i'll need or if i need a sealer too. I have Danish oil too (Watco).

I'm gonna be going for a chunky, simplistic design. I want it to be rock solid and yet actually quite comfortable.

I'm wondering if I should slant the bench seat back, about 7 degrees, for comfort. We shall see. Any ideas?


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

palaswood said:


> *Reclaimed Construction Lumber Bench*
> 
> So I'm working on another project: I have some various pieces of what I believe is Douglas Fir, some 4×4x4 posts, shorter 4×4 pieces and a nice Pine slab (I think, could be Fir as well) from a construction project nearby that was advertised as "free firewood" after they were done pouring the concrete, & why you would wanna burn such great wood, I'll never know.
> 
> ...


From what I've seen comfort has a lot to do with getting the seat height correct. Find a chair that feels comfortable to you and borrow the dimensions from that. Height, slant, etc.

May want to look into Thompson's water seal deck sealant for water proofing. It won't be 100% water proof, and will need to be refreshed occasionally, but will probably do that trick.


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

palaswood said:


> *Reclaimed Construction Lumber Bench*
> 
> So I'm working on another project: I have some various pieces of what I believe is Douglas Fir, some 4×4x4 posts, shorter 4×4 pieces and a nice Pine slab (I think, could be Fir as well) from a construction project nearby that was advertised as "free firewood" after they were done pouring the concrete, & why you would wanna burn such great wood, I'll never know.
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve. I forgot about Thompson's water seal, duh. I'm a novice, but I remember seeing those commercials way back when I was a boy watching This Old House.

For the seat height, I know thats the most important. I found that for me, about 16,17 inches is the most comfortable. I'm gonna have to do an extended test before I start cutting; I plan on spending a good deal of time on that bench, book reading in the sun, etc. Nice tip on borrowing dimensions from a comfy chair.

My girlfriend is always on me about when I'm going to actually make something, but she doesnt understand how pleasing just acquiring, choosing and preparing the wood can be, before actually taking a saw to it.


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

palaswood said:


> *Reclaimed Construction Lumber Bench*
> 
> So I'm working on another project: I have some various pieces of what I believe is Douglas Fir, some 4×4x4 posts, shorter 4×4 pieces and a nice Pine slab (I think, could be Fir as well) from a construction project nearby that was advertised as "free firewood" after they were done pouring the concrete, & why you would wanna burn such great wood, I'll never know.
> 
> ...


I came up on a few more pieces from where I got the upper post in the pic. I think they may have come from a mechanic shop or something, cause they are layered in grease and gunk.

When I found them, 4 pieces in all, I could only take the long post on my bicycle (I've gotten good at balancing the beams on my handlebars), so I stashed the other pieces in a bush. I had a buddy of mine pick them up for me one night when he was giving me a lift home from our BJJ gym (thats Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu), and I left them in his car.

He stashed them for me in an alley and I got them today. I'm gonna clean them up and see how I can add them to this project.


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

palaswood said:


> *Reclaimed Construction Lumber Bench*
> 
> So I'm working on another project: I have some various pieces of what I believe is Douglas Fir, some 4×4x4 posts, shorter 4×4 pieces and a nice Pine slab (I think, could be Fir as well) from a construction project nearby that was advertised as "free firewood" after they were done pouring the concrete, & why you would wanna burn such great wood, I'll never know.
> 
> ...












here's a pic


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

*Will found oak ladder lead to new heights of woodworking adventure? Lets find out*

Riding home I came upon a discarded solid oak ladder from a nice bunk bed bed I'm sure. ( I love Orange County).










I parked the the bike to inspect it closer










It was super heavy but I managed to balance it on my handlebars and ride it home. (not my first rodeo)










I got it onto my workbench and sanded down a section, put a lil oil on










The posts and rungs are laminated but all in all, not too shabby. gonna think about how to use the lumber here. The possibilites are ENDless…


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

palaswood said:


> *Will found oak ladder lead to new heights of woodworking adventure? Lets find out*
> 
> Riding home I came upon a discarded solid oak ladder from a nice bunk bed bed I'm sure. ( I love Orange County).
> 
> ...


Great snag! That's got 'legs' written all over it. Legs for a table, legs for a bench. Could also be a good re-saw candidate into smaller lumber. Some of the pieces look like they have some quatersawn ray flecks.


----------



## danhux (Feb 28, 2009)

palaswood said:


> *Will found oak ladder lead to new heights of woodworking adventure? Lets find out*
> 
> Riding home I came upon a discarded solid oak ladder from a nice bunk bed bed I'm sure. ( I love Orange County).
> 
> ...


Great find, I have taken old cabinet doors that are maple and re-used them for boxes. One pass through the planer and the old finish is gone.


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

palaswood said:


> *Will found oak ladder lead to new heights of woodworking adventure? Lets find out*
> 
> Riding home I came upon a discarded solid oak ladder from a nice bunk bed bed I'm sure. ( I love Orange County).
> 
> ...


I saw the "legs" in there too, I am thinking about turning the rung pieces. Is oak workable on a lathe? I'm into so many projects right now this might have to sit awhile though.


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

*Workbench from reclaimed/salvaged lumber - mounting a face vise*

I got started in woodworking about six months ago when I brought home a small log that was cut from a much bigger log off a black mulberry tree down the street that has fallen apart due to age, its own weight and who knows what else (but yields gobs of incredibly sweet fruit)

As I stripped the bark and saw what was inside, I was mezmerized. This is a very old tree and yielded gorgeous wood.










One thing led to another, and I began in earnest to amass a hoard of wood from anywhere I could find it. I soon became known as "Project Guy" by the guys down at Ace hardware cause I was in there several times a week getting tools to get my feet wet, (though not the wood, because as my Grandpa used to say, "Water on wood makes wood no good.")

I quickly realized I needed a workbench, but long before I introduced myself to Paul Sellers or Christopher Schwarz, I watched this video by Steve Ramsey on how to build a simple workbench. Hey, it got me started, and the rest, I hope, will be history.

I found some silvered old 2×4s out back in the greenbelt behind our community. Lugged them home, extracted all nails, and then planed them flat(ish) with my Ace hardware 7" block plane










(my first hand plane)










I cut a 24" x 36" (i think) section out of a 1-1/8" 4×8 sheet of plywood I had in the garage, and the rest is salvaged 2×4s from a concrete pour near my work that I scooped up before somone could burn them as the "free firewood" as which they were being offered.

I sanded down the plywood and gave it 3 or 4 coats of Watco Danish Oil, letting it dry and sanding between coats.
Then glued, screwed and clamped the top together before adding the legs.










I lightly sanded the 2×4s and glued/screwed those together, then mounted them onto the benchtop.










Now I had a bench. It isn't much, and I still need to add some stretchers for stability and heft as when I really put some effort into my work, it does slide around a bit.










But I have gotten some great use out of it these past months: It was temporarily my Lathe Stand (CL special of a HF lathe, $80)










Check out the sycamore handle I turned from a small 3in dia log for my roughing gouge after the handle fell off of it.










Okay, I'm doing it again. FOCUS JOSEPH! We're talking about the Workbench here…

So now, months later, I've decided to finish it up. Im expecting a Stanley T13, #4 in a few days I picked up along with a Stanley Handyman off ebay, BIN $25 for both, so I'm gonna mount a vise I got a couple months back but never mounted it (you guys seeing a pattern of procrastination here?).

Here is the section I'm gluing up tonight that I'm going to use to build up the space under the bench to sink the rear jaw into. The top and bottom pieces are clamps. (I need some new clamps…)










I'll keep y'all posted, as there is lots more to come…


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

palaswood said:


> *Workbench from reclaimed/salvaged lumber - mounting a face vise*
> 
> I got started in woodworking about six months ago when I brought home a small log that was cut from a much bigger log off a black mulberry tree down the street that has fallen apart due to age, its own weight and who knows what else (but yields gobs of incredibly sweet fruit)
> 
> ...


And so it begins, another case of workbench madness!! Keep at it.
PS planed 2×4's w/block plane….dedication for sure. You may want to find a #5, much bigger and makes for a flatter board. Then a #7, then a #8,a #............ etc, etc


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

palaswood said:


> *Workbench from reclaimed/salvaged lumber - mounting a face vise*
> 
> I got started in woodworking about six months ago when I brought home a small log that was cut from a much bigger log off a black mulberry tree down the street that has fallen apart due to age, its own weight and who knows what else (but yields gobs of incredibly sweet fruit)
> 
> ...


$80 for a lathe that size was a great score. Welcome to the fray.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

palaswood said:


> *Workbench from reclaimed/salvaged lumber - mounting a face vise*
> 
> I got started in woodworking about six months ago when I brought home a small log that was cut from a much bigger log off a black mulberry tree down the street that has fallen apart due to age, its own weight and who knows what else (but yields gobs of incredibly sweet fruit)
> 
> ...


We all started simple and upped the ante as we went. You will probably do the same. Be sure to tune and sharpen those hand planes well and you will get a lot of enjoyment from them. Meanwhile you have a bench to work on and maybe use it to make another bench in the future!


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

palaswood said:


> *Workbench from reclaimed/salvaged lumber - mounting a face vise*
> 
> I got started in woodworking about six months ago when I brought home a small log that was cut from a much bigger log off a black mulberry tree down the street that has fallen apart due to age, its own weight and who knows what else (but yields gobs of incredibly sweet fruit)
> 
> ...


@theoldfart - I've got the stanley 4 and handyman coming. But I'm sure once I get them, I'll be on the hunt for a 5 or 7 soon after. Planing with that block plane was a b*tch, but since it was new to me, it was a blast. Blade was sharp and my work was clamped firm. A very enjoyable experience as I remember it. The shavings are now resting beneath my tomatoes in the patio garden 

@Stefang, you are dang right. I am already planning how I'm going to build that next true Woodworker's bench.

About sharpening, whats a good resource to learn plane iron sharpening because that skill still manages to elude me for the most part.

Here is what came out of the clamps this morning. I'm gonna start chiseling away and sink my vise in here, then bolt it underneath the bench.










@BTimmons - couldve been $100 for that lathe now that I think about it again, but it's a 41" lathe. I have yet to turn any table legs though. But I made this laminated pine bowl/cup thingy (my first try ever, not really finished). Sorry but the image is off my instagram with those fancy contrast filters applied.


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

*Hand Plane Madness (its a real thing) *

My first hand plane(s) arrived yesterday. A Stanely no 4C t13, and a handyman.

I quickly put them to a test on a discarded pine 4×4 covered in paint. Handyman took off the paint, and after a few strokes with the no4 the wood just glistened…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

palaswood said:


> *Hand Plane Madness (its a real thing) *
> 
> My first hand plane(s) arrived yesterday. A Stanely no 4C t13, and a handyman.
> 
> I quickly put them to a test on a discarded pine 4×4 covered in paint. Handyman took off the paint, and after a few strokes with the no4 the wood just glistened…


I see you have a broken cheek on the plane in the photo. I have a Stanley no. 5 like that and it prefers perfectly well.


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

palaswood said:


> *Hand Plane Madness (its a real thing) *
> 
> My first hand plane(s) arrived yesterday. A Stanely no 4C t13, and a handyman.
> 
> I quickly put them to a test on a discarded pine 4×4 covered in paint. Handyman took off the paint, and after a few strokes with the no4 the wood just glistened…


Yeah, I didnt notice it when I bought it - but it works great and is solid as a rock. There's no cracks whatsoever.

I'm pleased with it - I got both for $25 (+shipping).

I have been frequenting a dumpster in my company's business park for weeks now because they so often leave old pine and fir boards with some rot and/or bug damage in there, and I finally found out it belongs to a property management company who do repairs on apartment complexes etc.

I introduced myself to a nice gentleman there and explained that I do woodworking and asked if he could possibly set aside any decent pieces he comes across. He said he was happy to - so I'm looking forward to what may come of this new relationship.

Generally speaking, I leave the termite hole boards, but pieces with rot on the ends can easily be cut down to produce some nice lumber. And its FREE.

Thats what that 4×4 is from in the pic above. Obviously.


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

*Breaking down a hardwood pallet - (Rubberwood?) *

The other night I spied with my little wood-crazed eyes, a pallet with exceptional color and figure that is the same wood as I had salvaged from a disassembled dolly of sorts in topic: What species is this?? Wood Identification help

Here is what i saw that piqued my interest:










So I went shopping the following day on my lunch break to that big orange Home Center, and came away with some great tools for breaking down this pallet. (reviews forthcoming, they all performed awesomely)










With these three tools, a 16oz HDX claw hammer, Dewalt 10 inch claw bar (nail puller), and the Stanley Wonder bar (crowbar), I began my deconstruction.

First I had to learn how to use the tools, but with a few missteps and using the trial and error method, i discovered the most efficient and safe way (after splitting some boards) to pry off the boards.










My method: Hammer in the wonder bar, then using a sharp, jerking motion (loosens nails, but minimizes wood damage), pry the board loose, changing angles often. Slow pressure only seems to crack the wood more, and doesn't loosen the nails as well as sharp but controlled prying motions.










I would then hammer it back in using a piece of wood (that had previously snapped off unfortunately during the trial and error phase) to get the nail heads to poke out a bit


















Then its time for the Dewalt claw bar to do its thing. Love this little guy.









After quite a while, with the sun setting, I got the bottom boards off.









Prying off the square blocks took most of the effort, and it was tough work, so I guess that's why I didn't take any pictures of that process.

The board without the blocks. The little nail nubs were the biggest problem, see next paragraph.









The nails were actually bent over and pounded in on the other side (Oh Great! i thought). But I found a nifty way with the DeWalt claw bar, using the "teeth", to twist the nail up a bit so I could get under it with the whole "tooth", and using a torquing motion, erect the nail so the board would slip off when using the pry bar. GENIUS!

Once I discovered this, it was only a matter of time. Using the pry bar, I pretty easily separated the rest of the boards and I was left with a pile of gnarled wood with nails sticking out every which way. I did however feel a great sense of accomplishment (but boy did my back hurt!)










The tools served me very well, and I was extremely pleased with them. I'm satisfied that I chose the right tools for the job (future pallets beware!).










I cannot believe that a pine pallet would give me even 1/4 the trouble that this one did. The wood is extremely hard, and the nails just didnt want to budge. Compounded with the fact that the incredibly cheap nails fell apart half the time, the head bending or popping clean off when trying to pull it.

Here is one cool looking block after a really quick sand with 80 > 100 > 150 grit. (using flash).










I'm excited (as always) to see how this haul will clean up and I'm on vacation next week from work, so hopefully i can find the time to begin to put this FREE lumber to use. Nail holes be damned, I kinda like the look and the story that goes along with the final finished piece (whatever it becomes) only adds to my enjoyment of it all and the history of the piece.

Stay tuned …


----------



## freidasdad (Mar 22, 2010)

palaswood said:


> *Breaking down a hardwood pallet - (Rubberwood?) *
> 
> The other night I spied with my little wood-crazed eyes, a pallet with exceptional color and figure that is the same wood as I had salvaged from a disassembled dolly of sorts in topic: What species is this?? Wood Identification help
> 
> ...


Great find. That's some beautiful wood.
I've broken down some pallets myself and I know those twist nails are a bugger to release. Looking forward to the project.


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

palaswood said:


> *Breaking down a hardwood pallet - (Rubberwood?) *
> 
> The other night I spied with my little wood-crazed eyes, a pallet with exceptional color and figure that is the same wood as I had salvaged from a disassembled dolly of sorts in topic: What species is this?? Wood Identification help
> 
> ...


It's beautiful right? I'm not crazy! (he says to his girlfriend, who "allowed" him to haul it home in the trunk of the 2 seater)


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

palaswood said:


> *Breaking down a hardwood pallet - (Rubberwood?) *
> 
> The other night I spied with my little wood-crazed eyes, a pallet with exceptional color and figure that is the same wood as I had salvaged from a disassembled dolly of sorts in topic: What species is this?? Wood Identification help
> 
> ...


I dont know what kind of wood it is either, but it's very nice! I think my wife is starting to worry about me I usually come home from work with a pallet or two in the back of my truck LOL. Since I'm the shipping sup I know what comes and goes out of the plant each day. We got some stuff in from Indonesia last week,,,,,the pallets were small, but mahogany! Project for that not decided yet. I make tons of stuff from pallets, and the upcycling aspect creates a good bit of interest at sale time.
Looking forward to seeing what you make from your find.

MarkSR on this site designed a very cool pallet taker-aparter, give him a shout and he can hook you up with details.


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

palaswood said:


> *Breaking down a hardwood pallet - (Rubberwood?) *
> 
> The other night I spied with my little wood-crazed eyes, a pallet with exceptional color and figure that is the same wood as I had salvaged from a disassembled dolly of sorts in topic: What species is this?? Wood Identification help
> 
> ...


Thanks Hoosier, mahogany? That's awesome. Have any ideas what you're gonna do with it? How much did you get?

Ill hit up MarkSR about that. I find lately that I'm geting caught up in finding free wood instead of actually working it. This week I'm on vacation so I'm gonna spend as much focused time in the shop as possible (the gf might have a word or two to say about that lol)


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

palaswood said:


> *Breaking down a hardwood pallet - (Rubberwood?) *
> 
> The other night I spied with my little wood-crazed eyes, a pallet with exceptional color and figure that is the same wood as I had salvaged from a disassembled dolly of sorts in topic: What species is this?? Wood Identification help
> 
> ...


I got two entire 40×48 4 way entry pallets. There are 3 runners that measure 48" long 2" by 4" and nine 40" long 3/8 thick and 4 1/2 inches wide. I think they may transform into a jewelry box for my better 1/2.

I find myself useing pallets for alot anymore. Wood is getting salty to purchase. The thing to remember is there is a price for pallet working. I have a few old steel blades to put on the tablesaw, very easy to miss a nail or two. also have several sets of blades for the planer. I have been looking to pick up a second hand planer that I can set up and roll outside to plane the rough stuff off. (One of those 175.00 craftsman ones that people grow out of, and unload at a gargage sale for 50 bucks.) also pallets are often wet, you'll want to dedicate some drying space and make sure you have a method of stickering them up and strapping them down so they dont warp and twist thus making them good for little more than firewood.


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

palaswood said:


> *Breaking down a hardwood pallet - (Rubberwood?) *
> 
> The other night I spied with my little wood-crazed eyes, a pallet with exceptional color and figure that is the same wood as I had salvaged from a disassembled dolly of sorts in topic: What species is this?? Wood Identification help
> 
> ...


That's a nice haul. I appreciate the drying tip, and how long do you recommmend they set for? The garage is hot as hell but little air flow. I cam sticker and strap down. As for nails left in the wood, I have seen reclaiming crews use metal detecting wands, but those I'm sire cost money. I don't have the space you do, living in a condo. You have amassed quite a pallet gallery there!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

palaswood said:


> *Breaking down a hardwood pallet - (Rubberwood?) *
> 
> The other night I spied with my little wood-crazed eyes, a pallet with exceptional color and figure that is the same wood as I had salvaged from a disassembled dolly of sorts in topic: What species is this?? Wood Identification help
> 
> ...


Joseph,

From you photos its got to be the same timber, if I didn't know any better I would say its a picture I had taken!!


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

palaswood said:


> *Breaking down a hardwood pallet - (Rubberwood?) *
> 
> The other night I spied with my little wood-crazed eyes, a pallet with exceptional color and figure that is the same wood as I had salvaged from a disassembled dolly of sorts in topic: What species is this?? Wood Identification help
> 
> ...


I thought as much. This wood comes in so many varying shades and grain patterns, its hard to believe its all from the same species. I really love how it shines up -but the wood is pretty elastic, if you take my meaning. Almost.. rubbery 










The boards I got were awfully warped, but with a lot of planing, its coming along.










I still can't say with certainty that its rubberwood, but I see it more and more now that I'm keeping my eye out for it.

I saw it in furniture pieces at TJ Maxx, made in India. Its nice stuff, so I just stopped worrying about it


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

palaswood said:


> *Breaking down a hardwood pallet - (Rubberwood?) *
> 
> The other night I spied with my little wood-crazed eyes, a pallet with exceptional color and figure that is the same wood as I had salvaged from a disassembled dolly of sorts in topic: What species is this?? Wood Identification help
> 
> ...


Your method for dismantling the pallets is almost the same as mine, I too found that they split if you are too"gentle" so after removing a side I invert it and elevate them and strike the underside near the nailed section with a lump of timber from the frame to remove the slats, usually they come off intact depends how enthusiastic the assembler is with his nail gun.

You can certainly recover some worthwhile timber.

Not forgetting screws bolts washers tee nuts and the likes.

The drum I made was completely assembled from recovered pallet wood and a piece of Ply discard.


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

palaswood said:


> *Breaking down a hardwood pallet - (Rubberwood?) *
> 
> The other night I spied with my little wood-crazed eyes, a pallet with exceptional color and figure that is the same wood as I had salvaged from a disassembled dolly of sorts in topic: What species is this?? Wood Identification help
> 
> ...


That drum is awesome btw, Rob.

I recovered some oak just now on my lunch break, from a railing like you see at the top of a stairway (not along the stairs itself). Solid oak with holes for the balusters. which I removed. Im curious how to use it.


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

*Reclaimed pine strip panel made with hand tools*

After coming across a glue up thread yesterday, I was inspired to glue up a panel.
I didnt take any pics of the *actual* glue up last night (DOH), but here is a panel I threw together with some reclaimed pine scraps I've been picking up every so often at random.










I ran the handyman H1205 over the edges on the really rough pieces, then the block plane took out some knots, and finished with the #4 Stanley T13, which is cutting like butter after some tuning and filing down a ding at the top of the chipbreaker that was causing some trouble. Edge glued two strips together (2 at a time), and 30 mins later glued on another strip to each. This morning I glued those together, now 6 strips in the panel.










After the clamps came off, I took the backsaw and cut off the protruding ends & ran the #4 over it some more to get it smooth.

After flattening both sides, more or less, and running late for work, I just hit it with some 400 grit and threw a bit of tung oil on to see what I was working with.










This is my first time ever gluing up a panel, and I finally made use of 4 bar clamps I got off CL awhile ago, plus all my other clamps (I need more clamps!!). The #4 actually did a good job as a jointer for these tiny pieces.
I just used some of the scrap pine I have been hoarding in the garage, and I'm happy with the glue lines, so overall I'm stoked.

I'm thinking of using it for the base of a tool tote which I desperately need, but it may be too small.
I'll finish up the edges tonight. Or perhaps add some additional pieces to give it more width.


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

*Salvaged pine 2x2s rescued*

I have a serious problem with seeing great wood go to the dump (and a serious wood hoarding problem). I found these 2×2s in the trash behind my favorite property maintenance shop. Nineteen pieces all between 12 and 15 inches long. Some will have to be considerably planed down.

They told me they want me to make them into a side table. No really.










Sshhh, quiet for a second. What's that?

Now they're telling me thanks for coming to their rescue. I think today is trash day.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

palaswood said:


> *Salvaged pine 2x2s rescued*
> 
> I have a serious problem with seeing great wood go to the dump (and a serious wood hoarding problem). I found these 2×2s in the trash behind my favorite property maintenance shop. Nineteen pieces all between 12 and 15 inches long. Some will have to be considerably planed down.
> 
> ...


If its wood worth saving, its wood worth saving.


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

palaswood said:


> *Salvaged pine 2x2s rescued*
> 
> I have a serious problem with seeing great wood go to the dump (and a serious wood hoarding problem). I found these 2×2s in the trash behind my favorite property maintenance shop. Nineteen pieces all between 12 and 15 inches long. Some will have to be considerably planed down.
> 
> ...


Im in the learning phase, so any straight pieces of lumber are fair game.


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

*Oak railing scored - now what on Earth am I going to do with it....*

I recovered some oak just now on my lunch break, from a railing like you see at the top of a stairway (not along the stairs itself). Solid oak with holes for the balusters, which I removed. Im curious how to use it.

I rounded the corner back behind some of the buildings in the business park, and to my surprise, there is a trash truck about to dump a full dumpster with this on top. I rushed over and grabbed it off before he did. I also got some small scraps of oak and hardwood (cherry I think, largest is 1×3x12)










I'm gonna check back after work to see if they are still there, and maybe them up and try to get those home as well.

I'm on a bicycle, so it's tough, but I always seem to manage.

Any ideas what to use it for LJs?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

palaswood said:


> *Oak railing scored - now what on Earth am I going to do with it....*
> 
> I recovered some oak just now on my lunch break, from a railing like you see at the top of a stairway (not along the stairs itself). Solid oak with holes for the balusters, which I removed. Im curious how to use it.
> 
> ...


mounted horizontally it might make for a cool bar top edge


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

palaswood said:


> *Oak railing scored - now what on Earth am I going to do with it....*
> 
> I recovered some oak just now on my lunch break, from a railing like you see at the top of a stairway (not along the stairs itself). Solid oak with holes for the balusters, which I removed. Im curious how to use it.
> 
> ...


Thats a great idea!

I'm trying to conceptualize a use for it on my Workbench. It's been a long time in progress, but I started it when I was brand new to woodworking (like 8 months ago, lol) and now I'm thinking, maybe I start from scratch. It's just pine 2×4s and plywood anyhow.

I previously found this solid oak (laminated 1x3s) ladder. If I can somehow combine the two… lightbulb!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

palaswood said:


> *Oak railing scored - now what on Earth am I going to do with it....*
> 
> I recovered some oak just now on my lunch break, from a railing like you see at the top of a stairway (not along the stairs itself). Solid oak with holes for the balusters, which I removed. Im curious how to use it.
> 
> ...


I don't know how your money situation is, what with a bike for transportation. But you can rent a U-Haul truck reasonably for in-town moving. I used to frequent the Salvation Army near where I used to live on Friday afternoons, after the auctions. I've gotten some really cool stuff FREE, left over after the auction. The stuff sells on pallets, and what people don't want goes against the fence and is then crushed and disposed of. It may not work that way anymore, that was 20 years ago. But I got a lot of stuff for my (and other leader's) Cub Scouts to use for projects. If the SA doesn't have to crush it and pay for hauling and the dump prices, they profit by that, so you are saving them money by taking it away. Something to think about. You just never know. For example, I made the mistake of buying a 3' fluorescent light fixture for my laundry room. 2' was too small, 4' too big. But those 3' bulbs are oddball and cost way more than the other two sizes. I scored 2 cases of those 3' bulbs once. I left them at the house I sold in '02, as I sure wasn't buying another 3' fixture, and it saved the new owners a mint, I'm sure.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

palaswood said:


> *Oak railing scored - now what on Earth am I going to do with it....*
> 
> I recovered some oak just now on my lunch break, from a railing like you see at the top of a stairway (not along the stairs itself). Solid oak with holes for the balusters, which I removed. Im curious how to use it.
> 
> ...


Might be more useable if you could rip it in two vertically.


----------



## woodcox (Nov 21, 2012)

palaswood said:


> *Oak railing scored - now what on Earth am I going to do with it....*
> 
> I recovered some oak just now on my lunch break, from a railing like you see at the top of a stairway (not along the stairs itself). Solid oak with holes for the balusters, which I removed. Im curious how to use it.
> 
> ...


Mayb plane it flat and use as an apron for your bench. Oak will hold up nicely to abuse on edges. Also its good see someone dignifying our trees the way you find your materials. 
I used to carry some crazy stuff on bikes too but, not like this…


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

palaswood said:


> *Oak railing scored - now what on Earth am I going to do with it....*
> 
> I recovered some oak just now on my lunch break, from a railing like you see at the top of a stairway (not along the stairs itself). Solid oak with holes for the balusters, which I removed. Im curious how to use it.
> 
> ...


lol that's me! well almost anyway. I went back for the balusters and ended up finding an almost empty roll of thrown out 2inch blue masking tape with ¤exactly¤ enough on it to go around both ends a couple times. 









I taped five to it first then taped the rest on top of that so as not to overburden the tape. And it held like a champ. I balance it on the handlebars to get it home. Just 3 miles, uphill though.









I'm gonna maybe use the balusters as legs for some side tables


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

palaswood said:


> *Oak railing scored - now what on Earth am I going to do with it....*
> 
> I recovered some oak just now on my lunch break, from a railing like you see at the top of a stairway (not along the stairs itself). Solid oak with holes for the balusters, which I removed. Im curious how to use it.
> 
> ...


On a whim I decided to plane down the curved edge.










I'll decide what to do with it later. I just wanted to take the #6C to some oak… can you blame a brother? It was free anyway

Thats poplar and pine in the back, poplar came back with the oak rail (it was painted white), and the pine is from a previous haul. Didnt stand a chance against the #6C


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

*Rescued a lonely solid Oak side table with a broken leg - Patch him up? or Cannabalize?*

Made my rounds today after work, and came up short on all fronts, until I decided to hit a spot that usually yields nothing but a few nuts n bolts, although those are nice (but I have so many now). But alas, someone threw out this solid oak side table with one leg broken off about 8 inches up.










Its a shame I didnt find the leg piece…

So whats the plan LJs? Do I try to repair this little guy, it would make a solid little table - its all oak construction. And I did bring home some oak scraps from a railing a couple days ago…

OR, should I use the tabletop and shelf for another project? If so, what would these smallish panels be good for?

I guess the top looks to be about 18×24, but I havent measured it.

Always interested in hearing your thoughts…

And as always, rode this home on my bicycle (uphill no less)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

palaswood said:


> *Rescued a lonely solid Oak side table with a broken leg - Patch him up? or Cannabalize?*
> 
> Made my rounds today after work, and came up short on all fronts, until I decided to hit a spot that usually yields nothing but a few nuts n bolts, although those are nice (but I have so many now). But alas, someone threw out this solid oak side table with one leg broken off about 8 inches up.
> 
> ...


I'd say a repair at that location wouldn't be strong enough to hold, but to replace the leg… that's another story if you can pull it off. (pun intended… hah!)

Always good to see furniture pieces (and old tools) get new life; go for it, we'll be watching!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

palaswood said:


> *Rescued a lonely solid Oak side table with a broken leg - Patch him up? or Cannabalize?*
> 
> Made my rounds today after work, and came up short on all fronts, until I decided to hit a spot that usually yields nothing but a few nuts n bolts, although those are nice (but I have so many now). But alas, someone threw out this solid oak side table with one leg broken off about 8 inches up.
> 
> ...


Gee I dunnno, if you can put the broken leg in the corner of a room, a beer bottle will be just about the right height to balance it (and no one will see it back there in the corner 

So I vote to just refinish the top!


----------



## Makarov (Jun 16, 2013)

palaswood said:


> *Rescued a lonely solid Oak side table with a broken leg - Patch him up? or Cannabalize?*
> 
> Made my rounds today after work, and came up short on all fronts, until I decided to hit a spot that usually yields nothing but a few nuts n bolts, although those are nice (but I have so many now). But alas, someone threw out this solid oak side table with one leg broken off about 8 inches up.
> 
> ...


To me it looks like someone's abused highschool shop project. I would break it down and reuse it


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

palaswood said:


> *Rescued a lonely solid Oak side table with a broken leg - Patch him up? or Cannabalize?*
> 
> Made my rounds today after work, and came up short on all fronts, until I decided to hit a spot that usually yields nothing but a few nuts n bolts, although those are nice (but I have so many now). But alas, someone threw out this solid oak side table with one leg broken off about 8 inches up.
> 
> ...












Its not a bad table, this is a better picture

I like the idea from Smitty_Cabinetshop who suggested I disassemble it, copy one of the legs, refinish it to get the legs to match, and reassemble.


----------



## Makarov (Jun 16, 2013)

palaswood said:


> *Rescued a lonely solid Oak side table with a broken leg - Patch him up? or Cannabalize?*
> 
> Made my rounds today after work, and came up short on all fronts, until I decided to hit a spot that usually yields nothing but a few nuts n bolts, although those are nice (but I have so many now). But alas, someone threw out this solid oak side table with one leg broken off about 8 inches up.
> 
> ...


The legs look to me like someone band sawed them then sanded them. I would re leg it if I needed a table or make a box


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

*Hardwood score - Poplar & Cherry galore*

I hit the jackpot last night on my salvage rounds.

I've been frequently checking the discarded cutoffs behind an office furniture maker near my workplace, where I have found small, scrap pieces of cherry (some long, skinny pieces too, but nothing spectacular). Well last night I hit the mother lode (as far as I'm concerned anyway). Mostly poplar and american cherry, some clear pine and a flat, thin piece of mahogany (i think).










I bound it up really well with twisted wire and tied it up with paper, then covered it with wrap - it wasnt goin nowhere.










It was a bit of a pain to actually unwrap it. But since i had to carry this home on my bicycle, I wanted it to be secure as possible. It was a breeze to get home, just balanced it on the handlebars as always (gettin quite good at that these days).










I needed to bust out the wire cutters too










Here is the haul, left to right, (all 3/4 in): a couple of T&G pieces (birch? no idea), 2x clear pine 1×2s, 6x Poplar in assorted lengths & widths and 4 nice cherry pieces as well.



















Got some nice lengths of cherry 1/2in x 1/2in x 4 feet or so as well, for trim.










I was so stoked. I have been finding more and more hardwoods lately - mostly oak in various forms, but this was exciting for me. I dont live too near a lumberyard and I am limited to the distance I can travel by bicycle and to what I can carry on it, so that severely limits my sources of wood. Its such a treat to be blessed with free woods for nice projects other than the pine construction lumber I get most often. These will end up being Christmas presents possibly. I have some good ideas for lathe turned projects this year as well as small boxes as gifts.

Also got some various pieces: Thin piece of mahogany (I believe), a common pine board (at least its flat), a spalted piece of prefinished maple (?) ply (for the shooting board I wanna build), and a strange, cool unfinished walnut veneered mdf board I just couldnt leave behind.










All together now:










I'm crazy. I know it. My girlfriend really thinks I'm nuts. You guys should see the mess of wood I have piled up in the shop aka salvage yard now (actually you shouldn't). I really was beginning to think I needed to start skipping looking for wood after work and just go straight home and actually make something instead, but I after this find I will be hard pressed to at least not take a little looksie. Can't hurt right?


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

palaswood said:


> *Hardwood score - Poplar & Cherry galore*
> 
> I hit the jackpot last night on my salvage rounds.
> 
> ...


Nice Finds !!! Some just have all the luck !!!


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

palaswood said:


> *Hardwood score - Poplar & Cherry galore*
> 
> I hit the jackpot last night on my salvage rounds.
> 
> ...


Hey, can't beat the price.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

palaswood said:


> *Hardwood score - Poplar & Cherry galore*
> 
> I hit the jackpot last night on my salvage rounds.
> 
> ...


Excellent.


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

palaswood said:


> *Hardwood score - Poplar & Cherry galore*
> 
> I hit the jackpot last night on my salvage rounds.
> 
> ...


My efforts are finally paying off - Trash trucks come 3 or 4 times a week around here, so you gotta be swift.

I rescued an oak railing from a trash man the other day. I come riding around the corner, and he's about the dump it, so I jumped in there and pulled it off the top of the dumpster before he could.

I dont mind getting a little dirty for freebies like these. It makes the whole process a joy, since I can avoid shelling out top $ for good woods, and I really love the process of just making do with what God provides. Also, if I screw up on a cut, its no biggie!


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

palaswood said:


> *Hardwood score - Poplar & Cherry galore*
> 
> I hit the jackpot last night on my salvage rounds.
> 
> ...


Excellent story, nice wood, good plans for use. You are to be commended!!!


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

palaswood said:


> *Hardwood score - Poplar & Cherry galore*
> 
> I hit the jackpot last night on my salvage rounds.
> 
> ...


I just stopped by there on my lunch break and came away with these goodies:

8/4 cherry and I believe a little poplar board










More cherry










I got a bunch of 320 grit sanding pads too - plenty of life left in them - and a bunch of small cherry sticks (used as paint stirrers) which im gonna plane down, joint and glue up for a "reclaimed" wood box lid. I'm stoked.


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

palaswood said:


> *Hardwood score - Poplar & Cherry galore*
> 
> I hit the jackpot last night on my salvage rounds.
> 
> ...


Maybe you should approach the owners and see if they would set the stuff aside for you.


----------



## quartrsawn (Aug 8, 2009)

palaswood said:


> *Hardwood score - Poplar & Cherry galore*
> 
> I hit the jackpot last night on my salvage rounds.
> 
> ...


I agree with Sirfatty. Sometimes a dozen donuts / Danish to the right guy will work wonders.


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

palaswood said:


> *Hardwood score - Poplar & Cherry galore*
> 
> I hit the jackpot last night on my salvage rounds.
> 
> ...


Thats a great idea guys


----------



## iamcliff (Jul 4, 2012)

palaswood said:


> *Hardwood score - Poplar & Cherry galore*
> 
> I hit the jackpot last night on my salvage rounds.
> 
> ...


Sweet. I wish I could find a source like that where I live. I'm always on the lookout, but have yet to find any discarded wood anywhere. Not even pallets. I need to look harder I guess.


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

palaswood said:


> *Hardwood score - Poplar & Cherry galore*
> 
> I hit the jackpot last night on my salvage rounds.
> 
> ...


Cliff, where do you live? I'm in southern california, Orange County.

You have to keep your eyes open. It's there, trust me. Small business parks, little light industrial centers - anywhere that a company has to have stuff delivered, there will be pallets. I came across an all oak pallet the other day, some of the boards have a live edge (why they were sold to use as pallets I assume), but it would be interesting to try to preserve that and use the wood somehow

Good luck searching, but if you're not sure if its ok to take, just ask. A smile and a please goes a long way.


----------



## iamcliff (Jul 4, 2012)

palaswood said:


> *Hardwood score - Poplar & Cherry galore*
> 
> I hit the jackpot last night on my salvage rounds.
> 
> ...


I'm in north Georgia. I'm sure it's there. I just need to look harder.


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

*This Oak Pallet is rough around the edges, like me!*

This pallet caught my eye, as it had a bit of a different color to it than the other pallets you see so often.










After a quick spot sanding (I now keep 80 through 320 grit in my backpack for times such as these), I confirmed it was indeed solid freakin oak. Sad that it was getting tossed…










Since it was going to the landfill, I carried it instead back to behind our companies parking lot until I can bring my pallet demolition tools to bear upon it.










I would like to find a use for this in a workbench build, Oak is much sturdier than pine/fir.
But I figure no matter what I use it for, the tree felled to produce this lumber will be much better served as a useful piece of furniture than as firewood/compost.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

palaswood said:


> *This Oak Pallet is rough around the edges, like me!*
> 
> This pallet caught my eye, as it had a bit of a different color to it than the other pallets you see so often.
> 
> ...


Nice save…


----------



## iamcliff (Jul 4, 2012)

palaswood said:


> *This Oak Pallet is rough around the edges, like me!*
> 
> This pallet caught my eye, as it had a bit of a different color to it than the other pallets you see so often.
> 
> ...


Nice. My dad brought a pallet to me last time they came up from Louisiana to visit that I'm pretty sure is oak. Some of the boards even look quarter-sawn. I didn't realize it was oak until later on when I was moving it and I noticed what looked like the ray fleck you see in quarter-sawn oak. Needless to say, I was pretty happy about it. I don't know yet what I'll use it for.


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

palaswood said:


> *This Oak Pallet is rough around the edges, like me!*
> 
> This pallet caught my eye, as it had a bit of a different color to it than the other pallets you see so often.
> 
> ...


I totally know what you mean. Once you see that grain pattern, you stop and you're like "wait a second"...

I was stoked to find it. I'm thinking what I want to make with it. It's cool since its totally free, that I can use a cool wood like oak for something whimsical and if it doesn't turn out great, so what. I learned from the experience anyway.

Probably something for the shop, idk.


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

*From cabinetry cut-offs to Simple box and Cutting board (in progress)*

I have a bunch of cut-offs from a local cabinet shop that deals mainly with Cherry but I also get a good amount of Poplar from there.










From the medium sized pieces (all 3/4"), I selected some nice poplar front and back, some cherry for the sides and I had one long board of Cherry that had a knot in the middle (so was discarded), and I simply cut the knot out and used each end for the top and bottom. It's 9×4 x 3" high.










I just set them up, and eyeballed it for fit - seemed ok, this isnt fine woodworking to be sure! Just doing simple butt joints, I have so much scrap wood its more of a trial run to see what kind of joint I can get with just glue and clamps. Lots of clamps 

Using titebond original. I'm gonna go with TB III next time, for the longer set up time.









Sanded it with Makita ROS 150 and hand sanded 220>320>400. A generous coat of Watco Danish Oil. It's due for another coat or two.










I didnt hinge this box, just set the lid on top. I probably will hinge it though later on.










It's sitting on my desk at work









The cutting board (half of it anyway) came last night, from another pile of long skinny cut-offs of cherry.










Glued and Clamped - Damn this was a pain. I really need that Titebond III, took me forever to get it clamped up "straight". Gonna have a lot of planing to do once this dries.


















This is how it looks after a quick planing and light sanding, and a teensy dash of Watco rejuvinating oil, for to see what im workin with (gonna sand it off later and put mineral oil probably).










I'm going for an abstract design, and i'll probably round out the edges, but who knows. This is whats great about playing with free scraps. It simply doesn't matter.










Gonna glue up another half tonight and we'll see what happens. Basically just messin around


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

palaswood said:


> *From cabinetry cut-offs to Simple box and Cutting board (in progress)*
> 
> I have a bunch of cut-offs from a local cabinet shop that deals mainly with Cherry but I also get a good amount of Poplar from there.
> 
> ...


Nice work. Maybe some shop made cauls would help?
http://www.mikes-woodwork.com/Cauls.htm

Or, some store bought ones that also work well.
http://www.bowclamp.com/


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

palaswood said:


> *From cabinetry cut-offs to Simple box and Cutting board (in progress)*
> 
> I have a bunch of cut-offs from a local cabinet shop that deals mainly with Cherry but I also get a good amount of Poplar from there.
> 
> ...


Great links! Thanks Waho6o9 - I've got some cauls to make


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

*An Ode to Power Carving & Sculpting Reclaimed Furniture*










I have been dragging home interesting logs I come across in the woods from time to time over this past year, and I have amassed a sizeable little pile (ok not little at all!). Thing is, without a huge bandsaw or a chainsaw mill, processing the wood into lumber is a task hardly worth the enormous effort. I know, I've tried.

I recently looked into power carving for the first time as a quick and creative way to make use of my …inventory, lets call it.
With an investment of only about $30 dollars I just got my first taste, and I must say, it's DELICIOUS.

The angle grinder was a Harbor Frieght coupon deal ($10) and the Carbide Cup wheel (medium grit) from Altcut was only $15 or so, plus shipping. They work GREAT together. The teeth gnaw away at the wood, removing quite a lot of material with each swipe.I'm finding 1/16th to 1/8th of an inch can be removed on each pass on hard, dry, old black mulberry - the same log that gave my chainsaw fits and glazed over forming glass-like, impenetrable kerf walls.










I'm in the middle of a shop renovation/spring cleaning, and need more storage space and a place to sit, so I hastily glued up a bench from reclaimed construction lumber, using just glue, countersunk screws and a poplar dowel for plugs. Legs are redwood I think (very soft & light), and the top is douglas fir, reclaimed from a concrete pour last summer near my work. It was set out as free firewood.

Being impatient as I am, I just couldnt wait to put my economy power carving setup to the test, so I only plugged one corner and the glue was still drying as I started carving. I had to bring out the Porter Cable ROS and shine it up to 220, then quickly hand sanded to 800, and threw on some BLO to see whats what before racing off to still be late to work (gotta pay those pesky bills). But I'm pleased with my first test. Quite pleased. I can't wait to get home in fact. I can smell the sawdust now…










This really opens up my options and lets my creative juices flow. A simple way to meld my artistic side, I used to love to carve and sculpt be it plaster of paris, clay, wax or Play-Doh, with my newfound woodworking skills.

Stay tuned.. More to come…


----------



## iamcliff (Jul 4, 2012)

palaswood said:


> *An Ode to Power Carving & Sculpting Reclaimed Furniture*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. I can visualize that being done to the other legs and I think it'll look sweet. I'd like to try a grinder out one day, but I'm too nervous to try it out at this point. Maybe if I make chair or something and need to make molded type seats I'll give it a go. I'm interested to see how the bench turns out!


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

*Reclaimed Mahogany & Finger Joints: A Welcome Distraction from Pressing Concerns*

First of all. What the hell are people doing throwing away solid mahogany… That just irks me… THIS STUFF DOESN"T GROW ON TREES PEOPLE!... well, OK, OK… but you get my point.









Second of all, what in the WORLD were they thinking PAINTING this mahogany an opaque BROWN!.... Sometimes there is simply no justice in this world.

Not that I mind coming up on 30+ bf of some old genuine mahogany. Cause I'm all about it. In fact, I get pretty much all my wood from my little reclaiming and salvaging excursions during lunch breaks and after work. This was from an exceptionally good day I had back in Fall. I'm just now getting to it… It held a mystique for me for a while which did not allow me to touch it.

I'm in the middle of a tool chest build, but I keep second guessing the style I want. So far I have some cherry panels glued up, but I can't commit to the rest since I'm not sure if I want English or Dutch style. So instead of making a decision, I picked up this mahogany and chose NOT TO CHOOSE. Not today anyway. I will make a small box out of this gorgeous mahogany instead and work on some hand cut joints. I previously rescued it from the dumpster, and now I guess it's once again time to dive in.

After removing the brad nails and planing it flat with the #6 & #4C, I was very pleased with what was staring back at me.









I'll be pairing it with this lovely spalted sycamore from a pallet, which i've been sitting on almost as long as the mahogany (no, not literally, you wise guys).










Layout, marked and sawed to length. Gotta get the Stanley planes into the shot. (oh, & if you squint, you can see my little Shop Brush in the pic. I just made this and now I dont know how I got along without it!)










Planing the ends flush in the vise. With a sharp iron, its amazing how easy this is, as long as you dont let the cutting edge reach the edge of the wood, or you will have nasty blowout. I hear you can chamfer the far edge, but I just go 70% then turn it around. (Note to self: make a shooting board).










I marked out the lines of the oversized finger joints I'll be doing and sawed them. This is the first time I've done this, so it's exciting for me. Hence all the pictures 

I chopped the joint using some of my favorite tools in the shop, my vintage, English made, Sheffield steel chisels. One of them is a Sorby and the other two I'm not sure, but I love these firmer chisels. 









Then I cleaned up the joint (a little too much) and now we have one down, three more to go.









Wasn't exactly what I was hoping for, but I fully expect the joints to follow to improve as I knock out the rest after work tonight. I admit, I rushed a bit this morning, but learned some valuable lessons.

DO NOT RUSH HANDCUT JOINTS (at least in the event that you are a complete noob). And test fit after each cut.

Stay tuned, I hope to make this a cool little box with several bells and whistles. All in an effort to bone-up on my box making skills for the Box Swap 2014.

**Update after 2nd joint chopped:


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

palaswood said:


> *Reclaimed Mahogany & Finger Joints: A Welcome Distraction from Pressing Concerns*
> 
> First of all. What the hell are people doing throwing away solid mahogany… That just irks me… THIS STUFF DOESN"T GROW ON TREES PEOPLE!... well, OK, OK… but you get my point.
> 
> ...


Nice wood find and nicely written.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

palaswood said:


> *Reclaimed Mahogany & Finger Joints: A Welcome Distraction from Pressing Concerns*
> 
> First of all. What the hell are people doing throwing away solid mahogany… That just irks me… THIS STUFF DOESN"T GROW ON TREES PEOPLE!... well, OK, OK… but you get my point.
> 
> ...


Expensive wood, expensive lessons; free expensive wood, a much better learning lessons. Throwaway society will eventually fail.


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

palaswood said:


> *Reclaimed Mahogany & Finger Joints: A Welcome Distraction from Pressing Concerns*
> 
> First of all. What the hell are people doing throwing away solid mahogany… That just irks me… THIS STUFF DOESN"T GROW ON TREES PEOPLE!... well, OK, OK… but you get my point.
> 
> ...


Nice save of some beautiful wood!


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

palaswood said:


> *Reclaimed Mahogany & Finger Joints: A Welcome Distraction from Pressing Concerns*
> 
> First of all. What the hell are people doing throwing away solid mahogany… That just irks me… THIS STUFF DOESN"T GROW ON TREES PEOPLE!... well, OK, OK… but you get my point.
> 
> ...


Nice work. My new motto is haste makes waste, but I can't help it sometimes…I like to finish my projects…


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

palaswood said:


> *Reclaimed Mahogany & Finger Joints: A Welcome Distraction from Pressing Concerns*
> 
> First of all. What the hell are people doing throwing away solid mahogany… That just irks me… THIS STUFF DOESN"T GROW ON TREES PEOPLE!... well, OK, OK… but you get my point.
> 
> ...


To answer your 2 earlier points, there is a large percentage of people who are either stupid or just don't care. Good save. Beautiful wood.


----------



## skipmathews (May 2, 2013)

palaswood said:


> *Reclaimed Mahogany & Finger Joints: A Welcome Distraction from Pressing Concerns*
> 
> First of all. What the hell are people doing throwing away solid mahogany… That just irks me… THIS STUFF DOESN"T GROW ON TREES PEOPLE!... well, OK, OK… but you get my point.
> 
> ...


I am always watching for free wood… it is amazing how much is out there if your in the right place at the right time. Good find. can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## OttoH (Feb 27, 2010)

palaswood said:


> *Reclaimed Mahogany & Finger Joints: A Welcome Distraction from Pressing Concerns*
> 
> First of all. What the hell are people doing throwing away solid mahogany… That just irks me… THIS STUFF DOESN"T GROW ON TREES PEOPLE!... well, OK, OK… but you get my point.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous Wood! Great save, got to love free wood, especially when it is like that.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

palaswood said:


> *Reclaimed Mahogany & Finger Joints: A Welcome Distraction from Pressing Concerns*
> 
> First of all. What the hell are people doing throwing away solid mahogany… That just irks me… THIS STUFF DOESN"T GROW ON TREES PEOPLE!... well, OK, OK… but you get my point.
> 
> ...


Looks like a gr8 save. Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

palaswood said:


> *Reclaimed Mahogany & Finger Joints: A Welcome Distraction from Pressing Concerns*
> 
> First of all. What the hell are people doing throwing away solid mahogany… That just irks me… THIS STUFF DOESN"T GROW ON TREES PEOPLE!... well, OK, OK… but you get my point.
> 
> ...


Great find on the walnut… gotta give you a *"YOU SUCK"* for that one! The only thing that even RESEMBLES wood I find at the dumpsters is old box springs! Some guys have all the luck.


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

palaswood said:


> *Reclaimed Mahogany & Finger Joints: A Welcome Distraction from Pressing Concerns*
> 
> First of all. What the hell are people doing throwing away solid mahogany… That just irks me… THIS STUFF DOESN"T GROW ON TREES PEOPLE!... well, OK, OK… but you get my point.
> 
> ...


Joe in GA (Love GA btw) it's mahogany but some nerd painted it brown. Yes I get lucky often around here.


----------

